# SoDelicious Beef & Mozzarella Pie



## Lynn Davies (Mar 9, 2016)

I made this yesterday with a couple of exceptions.  I pre cooked the mince with some onion and drained it.  Added it to the bacon 'crust'.  As I had no peppers I just missed them out.  I also didn't add the soya sauce and honey as bacon is salty enough.  I think you could use any cheese you like.

No seasoning added to the mince either.

Was yummmmmm and enough for 2 meals for us.

Ingredients:
10 ounces bacon, sliced
2 cups ground beef
Salt
Pepper
Paprika powder
2 cups shredded mozzarella
¼ cup bell pepper, different color slices
3 teaspoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon honey

Instructions:
Preheat the oven to 400 F / 220 C.
Lay the bacon slices in a 10-inch pie pan. The strips have to cover the entire bottom of the pan, and they have to hang out over the side of the dish.
Put the ground beef into the pie pan and extend it with your hands.
Sprinkle the salt, the pepper and the paprika powder.
Add the shredded mozzarella to cover the ground beef.
Top it with the bell pepper slices.
One by one, roll the bacon slices to the middle of the pie pan.
In a small bowl, mix the soy sauce and the honey.
Spread the soy sauce and honey mixture, using a silicone brush, over the bacon and beef pie.
Bake it for 45 minutes.
Serve it warm!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm going to do this.  Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes it was Mark. Just don't use fresh mozzarella as it has too much moisture in it.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 10, 2016)

That look lush, will have to try that one.


----------



## pat.y (Mar 11, 2016)

My son and I used to make bacon and egg pie but it does have pastry unfortunately. Lay the bacon all over the pie crust and break half a dozen eggs over it. Put the top on and bake.


----------



## Dave W (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks Lynn! Had it for dinner this evening and it was great!!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 13, 2016)

Glad you enjoyed it Dave.


----------

